# Radon Skeen 120 Rahmenbruch



## C0oki3 (24. Oktober 2018)

Moin Moin, vorweg möchte ich erwähnen das ich von Radon sehr begeistert bin.
 Ich fahre ein 2014er R1 Rennrad und seit letztem Jahr ein Radon Skeen 120 und bin wirklich sehr froh mit beiden Räden.

Leider hat mein Rahmen am Skeen sich vor ca. 2 Wochen verabschiedet und ist oberhalb der Kette gerissen/gebrochen. 
Wann es genau passiert ist kann ich nicht sagen, allerdings liegen zwischen mir und meiner Arbeitsstelle 10 km auf asphaltierte Straße, also nichts was diesem Fahrrad schaden sollte. 
Ich habe den Bruch gar nicht mitbekommen, nur plötzlich das Gefühl wie auf Glatteis zu fahren und das beim überqueren der vollen Straße .

Gott sei Dank ist soweit nichts passiert.

Leider werde ich seit Tagen von H&S Bikediscount hingehalten und bekomme auch keinerlei Information auf den Status meines Tickets.

Ich bin nun auf dieses Forum gestoßen und hoffe das ich das ganze Thema beschleunigen kann...ich hätte sehr gerne den goldenen Oktober auf dem Hobel mitgenommen, bevor ich ihn in den Winterschlaf geschickt hätte.

Also Radon, könnt ihr mir Helfen?


----------



## Tbuschi (25. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Cooki3, 
ich fahre kein Radon, habe mir vorher wirklich viele Gedanken gemacht welches Rad es werden sollte, da war Radon weit vorne.
Leider bin ich schon bei Bestellungen von Zubehör bei BD mit Garantieleistungen alleine gelassen worden oder mit Zeitabständen abgefertigt worden, da wäre bei anderen Händlern das Dingen schon direkt neu übersendet worden.
Dies habe nicht nur ich zu spüren bekommen sondern ich kenne noch 2 andere Fälle.

Was man aber dazu sagen muss, !!! zum Schluss hat BD / Radon  immer eine sehr kulante Lösung gefunden !!!

Leider dauerte es nur immer sehr lange und nur auf verschiedene Veröffentlichungen in Online-Beiträgen wurde irgendwie spürbar das Verfahren angeschoben und kam schneller zum Ende.
Doch insgesamt ist und war die Zeit sehr lange.

Vielleicht solltest Du auch bei Facebook oder anderen öffentlichen Beiträgen dies vermerken um besser gehört zu werden.

!!! Ich kann mir keine Meinung zu Radon-Bikes bilden, da ich noch nie eins gefahren oder im Besitz hatte !!!


Nur über die Kundenfreundlichkeit und Abarbeitung eines Gewährleistungsfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C0oki3 (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin auch mal gespannt auf die Reaktion von Radon. Werde sie zur Not auch nochmal bei Facebook anschreiben. 

Naja erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Oktober 2018)

C0oki3 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal gespannt auf die Reaktion von Radon. Werde sie zur Not auch nochmal bei Facebook anschreiben.
> 
> Naja erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken



Hallo COoki3,

schick uns doch mal deine Daten per PN.

VG Uli


----------



## Tbuschi (27. Oktober 2018)

C0oki3 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal gespannt auf die Reaktion von Radon. Werde sie zur Not auch nochmal bei Facebook anschreiben.
> 
> Naja erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken



Siehste, ;-)

ich drück die Daumen das alles gut läuft !


----------



## C0oki3 (3. November 2018)

So, nach dem Uli sich nochmal dahintergeklemmt hat  liegt nun ein neuer Rahmen bei mir. Vielen Dank nochmal dafür!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. November 2018)

C0oki3 schrieb:


> So, nach dem Uli sich nochmal dahintergeklemmt hat  liegt nun ein neuer Rahmen bei mir. Vielen Dank nochmal dafür!


----------

